# Replacement recommendations for older home theater reciever



## exeleon (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi all,

The wife and I have recently purchased a new home and with it came a Yamaha DVX-S100 home theater system (Since I'm a new member, the forum won't allow me to insert a link, but you can see the DVX-S100 on amazon). Overall, we're really happy with it. The one issue I have is that we're are limited in terms of inputs on the back of the receiver. Pretty much everything these days is HDMI and since this receiver was made before the shift to HDMI (looks like the early 2000's) there are no HDMI in/out on it. I'm now looking to replace this receiver with one that is more up to date, so I can connect my cablebox, gaming console, etc. into the back and have one HDMI line going out to the TV. I'm looking for opinions on the most economical way to go about this. Should I replace just the receiver and keep the speakers? The sub that this system uses does not appear to have its own input and most likely is receiving it's signal through a "System Connector", does this mean the new receiver should have this same connector or I'll be replacing the sub as well? It's not overly important that the new receiver have a DVD/Blu-Ray player built in as the PS4 does this, but I'm not opposed to the idea. Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

It appears from images available online that the DXV-S100 has pre-outs for all channels, but line-level signal is being passed from the brain unit down to an amplifier buried in the subwoofer box. If that's the case, you would need to replace the subwoofer, and plug the remaining speakers into the new receiver. After a brief search, I'm not seeing any new Yamaha offerings that have that connector on the back, so it might be that replacing the receiver will also require replacing the subwoofer. The other speakers will probably be fine, but the specs on this system suggest they might be easily overpowered by a new receiver. 

My gut reaction is that you're better off replacing everything than trying to deal with highly mismatched gear. If you want to keep the same setup, there are plenty of options in the HTIB category that include a DVD/BD player, and smart-tv features, but you'll be hard-pressed to find one with a robust set of inputs. Systems in this category are usually geared towards people who don't have and don't want a large array of equipment, so they come with the bare minimum that manufacturers think they can sell. 

What sort of budget are you working with?


----------



## exeleon (Jul 10, 2016)

DqMcClain said:


> It appears from images available online that the DXV-S100 has pre-outs for all channels, but line-level signal is being passed from the brain unit down to an amplifier buried in the subwoofer box. If that's the case, you would need to replace the subwoofer, and plug the remaining speakers into the new receiver. After a brief search, I'm not seeing any new Yamaha offerings that have that connector on the back, so it might be that replacing the receiver will also require replacing the subwoofer. The other speakers will probably be fine, but the specs on this system suggest they might be easily overpowered by a new receiver.
> 
> My gut reaction is that you're better off replacing everything than trying to deal with highly mismatched gear. If you want to keep the same setup, there are plenty of options in the HTIB category that include a DVD/BD player, and smart-tv features, but you'll be hard-pressed to find one with a robust set of inputs. Systems in this category are usually geared towards people who don't have and don't want a large array of equipment, so they come with the bare minimum that manufacturers think they can sell.
> 
> What sort of budget are you working with?


Yes, that's the problem I ran into when I started looking for a replacement; that system connector seems proprietary. I have a budget of around $500 to work with, which I know is pretty low when in comes to this sort of thing. If I could spend a couple of grands on a new system trust me I would, but my wife would probably kick me out  I've seen some systems in this price range that, judging by the customer reviews, people seem happy with. I basically would just need 3-4 HDMI ports (Chromecast, game console, DVD player [provided the receiver didn't have one built-in], and maybe an empty port to swap things in/out on like laptop). 

Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

exeleon said:


> Yes, that's the problem I ran into when I started looking for a replacement; that system connector seems proprietary. I have a budget of around $500 to work with, which I know is pretty low when in comes to this sort of thing. If I could spend a couple of grands on a new system trust me I would, but my wife would probably kick me out  I've seen some systems in this price range that, judging by the customer reviews, people seem happy with. I basically would just need 3-4 HDMI ports (Chromecast, game console, DVD player [provided the receiver didn't have one built-in], and maybe an empty port to swap things in/out on like laptop).
> 
> Thanks again for the reply!


Well, if you could find a system with 1 HDMI input, a 3-port switch would solve the problem without adding a huge amount of money. You'd be inside your $500 budget, and life would be good.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I see the Yammy has a fiber optic input. Is your TV smart? Look for a Fiber Optic Out on the back. If you have one, you can use it's multiple inputs for you devices & use the fiber optic out to your HTIB. You will get the video on the TV from that selected input & the audio go the HTIB via the Fiber Optic output & play through the speakers. You will have to select that input on the HTIB That would solve some of the problems for just a few $'s worth of cables.


----------

